# Clamp Overkill?



## Chap_with_tools (7 mo ago)

I'm wondering what you guys think about this?
Gluing 2 pieces of 3/4 ply together to build up thicker stock.

Is this clamp overkill or just right?
I have some pieces that are more than 2x longer to glue like this and I don't really want to buy 16 more clamps. >_<


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

I dont think its overkill, you wouldnt need as many if you used some Cauls.
I dont see any glue squeeze out or is this a practice run ?


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

takes what you use,


----------



## gdaveg (Aug 1, 2020)

You can never have too many clamps.


----------



## Chap_with_tools (7 mo ago)

Looks like I'll be ordering some more clamps. It was a practice run Richard.
Thanks all.


----------



## RClark (Jun 1, 2012)

Is the actual workpiece going to be visible in the finished piece?

If it's going to be hidden, I think I would look at screwing the work pieces together until the glue cures and then remove the screws.

If it's going to be visible, then you might consider an arrangement of cauls to spread the clamping force of the clamps you have.

Far be it from me to remove a reason to buy more clamps, but I have other fun things I'd rather spend money on.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

The only thing you can have more than clamps, is *more clamps*...

However, I do suggest variety… The above 12 will serve a purpose but a mix will get you further down the road…

Shekels permitting, check out the Bessey REVO-KREV... or upgrade the old ones (if you have them) with the movable heads... they are not cheap but will serve you well in the long run.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

And, here I thought I was bad…









@ $2.99 per clamp….x 10? 6" F style, from Harbor Freight.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

When quality is important, you cant use too many.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

no such things as too many.+1 for those harbor freight f style clamps.they are inexpensive and hold up very well.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

You can have too many. . I've been selling clamps. I sold the 24 kreg clamps. Considering selling the edge clamps


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

If you're going to be a user, clamps would be on the list.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

When the Kbody clamps were such a big deal, Sears decided to sell there stock of them. I bought $1000 off their floor as they were discontinuing them . A week later I took them back. I kept 4. They weren't worth the discounted price…


----------



## jwoodcraft (7 mo ago)

Agree with Richard Lee above- if cauls were used then fewer clamps needed, and a better result as the cauls keep the material straight, and prevent bruising.
AFAS getting more clamps, I would get F clamps or hand screws & not more of those vise grip types which have limited range.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

The amount of clamps you need to properly clamp something is every clamp you own +1


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

If properly made Cauls were used and the boards are flat you could get away with 6 clamps.


----------



## Chap_with_tools (7 mo ago)

Some impressive clamp maniacs in this thread, 
awesome 

Sounds like I should look into making some cauls & potentially a few additional F clamps.
Found the harbor freight ones mentioned, looks like a good deal there.
gonna cancel my order for additional face clamps.

Thanks guys!


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I would rather see the result of too many clamps and not too few.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

The rule of thumb that I follow is that the spacing should be about twice the width as the thickness (or width for panel glue up) of the outside boards. So if you are gluing two 3/4" pieces together, theoretically you should have clamps spaced 1.5" apart. That rule may not always apply to curved clamp ups as shown above but it is probably still a good basic rule. Of course Using bowed cauls is different. I've made my own bowed cauls when I did not have enough clamps or needed a longer reach than you can get with most clamps.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> Agree with Richard Lee above- if cauls were used then fewer clamps needed, and a better result as the cauls keep the material straight, and prevent bruising.
> AFAS getting more clamps, I would get F clamps or hand screws & not more of those vise grip types which have limited range.
> 
> - jwoodcraft


This depends on the project.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> no such things as too many.+1 for those harbor freight f style clamps.they are inexpensive and hold up very well.
> 
> - pottz


Sure it is…. When you have enough at work and enough at home shop and you stop workin at your job and have to combine two shops, Yea you have too many.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> no such things as too many.+1 for those harbor freight f style clamps.they are inexpensive and hold up very well.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


ill pm my address where you can your over stock ;-))


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Comes with a price..


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I had trouble selling the 24 kreg adjustable bar clamps because I wouldn't split them up. I bought a Milwaukee router at a pawn shop. Decided I didn't want it and put it with the clamps for what I payed for it.. Sold clamps and router as a package that weekend…

When I had my business, I was always looking for replacement tools. Yesturday I was cleaning under the bench and found two more jigsaws. Do I really need 5 jigsaws..


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

> .
> 
> This depends on the project.
> 
> - JackDuren


Of course. but we are referring to the OP's post are we not.
And on a side note you can over clamp also, some woods arent that absorbent and too tight will glue starve the wood.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I won't agree to the "side note"...
.

This depends on the project.

- JackDuren

Of course. but we are referring to the OP s post are we not.
And on a side note you can over clamp also, some woods arent that absorbent and too tight will glue starve the wood.

- Richard Lee
[/QUOTE]
I would be more specific to "some"..

There's nothing wrong with the OP's clamping method


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

> I won t agree to the "side note"...
> .
> 
> This depends on the project.
> ...


Never said there was.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## jwoodcraft (7 mo ago)

> Agree with Richard Lee above- if cauls were used then fewer clamps needed, and a better result as the cauls keep the material straight, and prevent bruising.
> AFAS getting more clamps, I would get F clamps or hand screws & not more of those vise grip types which have limited range.
> 
> - jwoodcraft
> ...


Yes, I suppose that if one's woodworking consisted mainly of gluing two strips of plywood together, adding 16 more vise grip clamps to the dozen that you already have could be the good choice. Personally, I have over 60 F clamps, and 2 vise grip ones, but those are handy for holding the router table fence.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have also use the bench vise as a 3rd hand, to help get parts into the clamps…and sometimes even acts a set of cauls, to keep a small panel flat, while I clamp it up…

Also….Pipe clamps? 1/2" pipe or 3/4" pipe?


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

The OP has done a fine job, carry on..

I use a lot of vise grip clamps.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

It's only too many if you think it's too many. That's the way some of my projects look like. Mel


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I agree with JackDuren, it depends on what the project is. If you are laminating pieces together to make thicker stock for something where you don't need structural integrity you could get by with about half the clamps that you have in the photo (or even less). If you were laminating pieces together where you needed structural integrity like a stringer, beam, or a boat transom, you have the correct amount of clamps. It also depends on the clamping pressure each clamp provides. And of course using the appropriate type of glue for the material and the conditions is important. Does anyone else date their glue and just automatically throw it away after a certain amount of time?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm...








Don't forget the cauls...


----------

